# hello



## bunty16 (Dec 17, 2009)

hey there..im from northern ireland(a not so sunny place.. ) and about to begin fertility treatment commencing with nasal spray on Sunday..awaiting treatment plan next week..would like to ask is it all as petrifying as im thinking it is..dear knows ive hardly slept for panicking about the injections..(needle phobia)..and am also confused as if i fall into any of the catagories like feb/march cycling??...sorry to sound such a dumbo..thanks in advance for any advice..


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Bunty,

You've come to the right place-hop on the cycle thread, you'll get all the info you need there and if you have a wee look-Yella has done a list of whos up for treatment next, so you'll have a few buddies and she will add you to the list if you want.
The main N.I girls thread is there aswell-we kinda flit from one to the other, so post away.

Where you having your treatment? It definately is a scary time-when your not sure whats to come, but you get great info on here, you'll know as much as the doctors by the time your done. Don't worry about the needles, most of them are like the pens a diabetic would use, so its a quick click and its all over   and each one is a step closer to the final goal, so you'll soon be counting them down.

Babypowder.

p.s some bubbles for ya-see you on the Feb/March cycling.


----------



## bunty16 (Dec 17, 2009)

hiya Babypowder..sorry im really dunce both when it comes to internet forums and ivf..im having my treatment at RVH..have seen Dr. Traub..after years of being told id never have a baby i had an ectopic last April...have ovarian cysts and dont ovulate frequently..have even questioned if id have time for a baby with 9dogs ..but am sure i will cope..thanks for your help..take care.xx


----------



## louise09 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi bunty  

This forum really helped me through my tx, being able to share problems with others in the same position really helps    Sorry to hear about ur etopic last year, but with lots of luck and   this will be ur year!  

You have 9 dogs?!  I love dogs and I have a wee pup (wel she is 8 mths now!)  I got her just as I started tx and she has really helped to take my mind of things!  What type of dogs are they?

xxx


----------



## bunty16 (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks for your kind words Louise09..have got 2 lurchers..an old terrier and hound..then wait for it..lol..2hound pups and 3 terrier pups..bred our hound and she had 10..kept 2..and terrier had 5pups 2 weeks later..other half and i planned on only keeping a dog and ***** terrier pup and 1 hound..but i would have kept them all..however just had to keep an extra terrier as he was a wee mite when born..hadnt even the power to suckle his mum,so i fed him every 2hrs with a dropper til he pulled through..was like a zombie with hangover for almost 2weeks..but so glad i kept the wee dote alive..he's my wee pocket rocket..what breed is your own dog?.


----------



## louise09 (Jun 14, 2009)

Jeepers!  That sounds like a handfull!  How do you manage to look after them all! Ach the poor wee pup    Thats great what you done for him.  I have a miniture yorkshire terrier.  She is tiny and I love her to bits, she has her own wee personality which is so funny somtimes, the things she does!  

My mum has two dogs, one she got from assisi animal shelter.  We go up often to give them money and food etc, the poor we dogs. 
You must have plenty of land for them to run about!

xxx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

congrats on your BFP louise gives us all hope!
Bunty welcome to my world when it comes to being an internet novice- took 10 mins to type this! Forum is brill for support & info. And jabs are so not as bad as you think. But milk it for all it's worth, be a princess and put yourself 1st it can be a rough old ride


----------



## bunty16 (Dec 17, 2009)

am lucky enough to live in country,so have plenty of fields for dogs to run about..and all our dogs have their own personalties..
am feeling sorry for the nurse i get on Wed, as ive a list of questions a mile long..have been given my treatment plan home, but as no appointments to Wed. for to be  shown injections go through plan..hope they dont mind..


----------



## shaz711 (Jan 25, 2010)

Here I am back again in my 2ww - day4pet after a day 5 embyro transfer ... the wait is killing me ... is it too early to test? Xxx


----------

